#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  DSL Connected Finally!

## Missismiggins

At last, I have a land based telephone, nearly 10 years now!
Sadly, the phone that TOT gave free along with the DSL modem doesn't work - Chinese shit!

I got the internet working, and then added a wireless router, and managed to get that working too.

Can connect the PSP to the internet so I got that working too.

What I need a bit of advice on (as all of this is completely new to me) I bought the 3MB/S internet package from TOT, I have tried various speed testers and they range from about 260KB/S to 1500KB/S, however not one of them is more than half of 3MB/S! I tested the download speed again after 5 minutes and it was only 250KB/S???

Is this normal?

I tried the "Thai Visa " speed test and it gave me a 2183KB/S Download...is any of this shit accurate? or more to the point does it have any real effect on your effective download speed.

Obviously, if I am downloading a torrent from a computer on a modem I am not going to get 3MB/S, so where is the best place to find fast downloads?

I can understand variations between sites, but even when I try to download a movie from "Bit torrent" it is not much better than my previous mobile phone modem connection - all I seem to get is about 14-24KB/s.

I have set the router to allow "multicast" have set port forwarding to the port used by Bit Torrent, (when I do the port check it comes up with an error that the port is not open) I don't know how to get around this - D Link DIR 615, just if anyone knows if this is normal here in Thailand on TOT in the sticks...with a 200 metre run of cable to the main cable.

Cheers

----------


## Mid

> have set port forwarding to the port used by Bit Torrent, (when I do the port check it comes up with an error that the port is not open)


search port forwarding on here , you haven't set it up properly

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Make sure the PnP is enabled on the router and forget that port forwarding bollocks.

----------


## Missismiggins

> have set port forwarding to the port used by Bit Torrent, (when I do the port check it comes up with an error that the port is not open)
> 			
> 		
> 
> search port forwarding on here , you haven't set it up properly


Thanks,
Will have a look but as far as I can see I have done everything I need to do with the router. i.e - in the port forwarding menu under advanced settings, I set up the name, then set up my computer IP, and filled in the port data for Bit torrent, but when I do the forwarding test it fails!

----------


## Spin

PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall 

tis good.

----------


## Mid

> as far as I can see I have done everything I need to do


static ip

----------


## Thetyim

I have the same TOT package as you and my port keeps turning itself on and off .
I have reduced the number of connections in utorrent options and that seems to keep it up a bit longer.

Maximum speed I can get is 2600 which is a local test as soon as you try an international link the speed drops a lot

----------


## Gerbil

You have not got a 3MBps connection. You have a 3Mbps connection. You are confusing bits and bytes.

----------


## Missismiggins

Dynamic IP, port forwarding set as per that sites reccomendations, makes no difference, still fails the test. (looking through the port forwarding topics, it looks as if most people have the same rubbish)

I did try that speedtest that was posted in the thread and it was something around 2.4MB/S even with Bit Torrent running at a sedately pace of 15KB/S It's probably a TOT site that just prints out a high download rate to keep the customers off their backs...hell I shouldn't complain, it is (as far as connections go - a hell of a lot better than what I had, and for only 100 baht a month or so more) 

Really just interested in the technology and making sure I have set it up right, I enjoy the challenge!

The PSP is pretty shit by the way as far as displaying and navigating the internet, Sony really could have done better.

I am going to frighten friends (if I have any left these days) with SKYPE!!

----------


## Missismiggins

> You have not got a 3MBps connection. You have a 3Mbps connection. You are confusing bits and bytes.


Whatever, that is not really what I am on about, whether MB or Mb, the fact is I a am getting KB!

----------


## Mid

> Dynamic IP


there be your problem

----------


## Missismiggins

> Dynamic IP
> 			
> 		
> 
> there be your problem


so how do I get a static IP? complain? thats what I did with AIS and they gave me a static IP

----------


## mobs00

The quoted speeds are maximum limits that your line can handle; probably never reached but good for the "wow" factor.

I have a 3M connection and only get about half that for connections in Thailand. For international sites I only get about a 300kps max. Most of the time its around 50-100kbps.

----------


## Missismiggins

> The quoted speeds are maximum limits that your line can handle; probably never reached but good for the "wow" factor.
> 
> I have a 3M connection and only get about half that for connections in Thailand. For international sites I only get about a 300kps max. Most of the time its around 50-100kbps.


And I suppose it is site dependant too!

----------


## Gerbil

1 byte = 8 bits

3Mbs = 3072Kbs

3072Kbs / 8 = 384K*B*s

i.e. 384K*B*s is the maximum possible speed a 3Mbs line can deliver


(half a byte is a nibble  :Smile: )

----------


## Missismiggins

its really a miracle I got the damn thing installed at all.
After almost two weeks they finally came out, I had put in an assortment of new poles to carry my proposed phone line and new electricity connection.

Both dashed within the hour, the poles are not "BIG" enough for the electric company, so no new electric supply! The TOT cable that runs along the same line is "OPTICAL" and cannot be used for the internet/phone connection - by this time I want to strangle someone - probably the wife.

Anyway, the TOT guy takes pity and suggests laying the cable along the ground, 200 metres through the Lam Yai, 20 metres through scrub and shit you really would not want to walk through, then they managed to "hurl" the cable the 10-15 metres across a small river and onto the opposite bank, where they then connected it.

I put in a half dozen posts of about 3 metres in height to keep it out of the water, and they connected it, not like British Telecom eh! 200 Baht tip and they were happy as kings, they even left me a coil of an extra 100m of cable to "assist" getting it up on poles and up to the insulators on the 1st floor, only need to be careful cutting the grass for the next few weeks!

----------


## Missismiggins

> 1 byte = 8 bits
> 
> 3Mbs = 3072Kbs
> 
> 3072Kbs / 8 = 384K*B*s
> 
> i.e. 384K*B*s is the maximum possible speed a 3Mbs line can deliver, but to be honest, I thought 3Mbs was nearer 175Kbs download
> 
> 
> (half a byte is a nibble )



It would appear that I am getting a damn sight less than a nibble then if I am getting around 20Kb

----------


## Missismiggins

> PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall 
> 
> tis good.


Thanks, but that is the site I used, and the instructions didn't work initially, until I sussed out putting in the IP address of my com etc. it kept coming up with some error about "subnet mask"...anyway set everything and the port check still says the port is not open.

It's all a pile of crap to be honest, we got a free telephone from TOT, the handset doesn't work - it has neither a dial tone or any audio!

It also has a piece of steel glued inside to make it feel "substantial", yes, I have opened it.

The TOT CD for the internet connection doesn't work, it get's to the point where it verifies all the network connections, as OK then tests the internet connection and continuously fails.

Load up the D-link software and everything passes just fine, suppose you get what you pay for!

----------


## Missismiggins

> Make sure the PnP is enabled on the router and forget that port forwarding bollocks.


PnP is enabled, and to be honest, I think you are correct, I will just forget the port forwarding bollocks, it makes not a ha'peth of difference!

----------


## Missismiggins

And what about the ISP compression ratios? I have seen figures of 1:8!!! which would seriously reduce the bandwidth.

I sadly had this vision of coming in and opening the com, downloading loads of PSP ISO's for my son, at about a game every five minutes, I have been kicked into touch!

10 years ago in Shanghai, I had a better connection than this, 10 years ago!

But I will say one thing, TD opens a damn site quicker, and I can nearly stream video from youtube...nearly!

Been looking at a few oldies tonight, just for testing purposes of course, Steptoe and son, Bottom, The young Ones, Billy connely...some of these don't age too well sadly!

----------


## Fondles

Reading through all that makes me appreciate my rapidshare even more........

Now if only i could master newsgroups !!!

----------


## baldrick

ah , miggins the computer guru

let us start at the beginning

you have a modem - the thing that the RJ11 telephone plug goes into ? yes/no ?   what manuf / model

the  modem also has a RJ 45 ethernet LAN port ? yes / no ?

the wireless router you purchased - a dlink dir-615

this one ?



it has 4 RJ45 LAN ports and 1 RJ45 WAN port

please confirm some of the above and we will move to the next step.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Missismiggins

> ah , miggins the computer guru
> 
> let us start at the beginning
> 
> you have a modem - the thing that the RJ11 telephone plug goes into ? yes/no ?   what manuf / model
> 
> the  modem also has a RJ 45 ethernet LAN port ? yes / no ?
> 
> the wireless router you purchased - a dlink dir-615
> ...



Come on baldrick, help me my friend!
Yes, you are correct, that is the router, the modem however is a piece of shit, "Billion" made in China!

The PC is plugged into poert 1 of the 4 LAN connections, the internet is into the single ethernet to the cheap shit modem,

----------


## lom

> It's all a pile of crap to be honest, we got a free telephone from TOT, the handset doesn't work - it has neither a dial tone or any audio!


What brand of telephone is it?

----------


## baldrick

I have run a cheap Huawei chinese modem for 4 years - no issue

ok - what we are going to do for now is remove the ethernet cable from the WAN port of the dlink

then you need to access the web GUI config of the dlink and change its LAN address to 192.168.1.250 and turn off DHCP server and save - then connect the modem LAN to the dlink LAN
( I am assuming the modem LAN address is 192.168.1.1 )

ok - confirm that works and you get back on the net and we will go from there.

if it does not just plug the computer LAN straight to the modem LAN and come back to tell us its fcuked  :Very Happy:

----------


## Missismiggins

> I have run a cheap Huawei chinese modem for 4 years - no issue
> 
> ok - what we are going to do for now is remove the ethernet cable from the WAN port of the dlink
> 
> then you need to access the web GUI config of the dlink and change its LAN address to 192.168.1.250 and turn off DHCP server and save - then connect the modem LAN to the dlink LAN
> ( I am assuming the modem LAN address is 192.168.1.1 )
> 
> ok - confirm that works and you get back on the net and we will go from there.
> 
> if it does not just plug the computer LAN straight to the modem LAN and come back to tell us its fcuked


Like I say, I have a basic connection - Iggy Pop - The Old Grey Whistle Test - You Tube - I Wanna Be Your Dog - I don't want to spoil it, if you can help make it quicker, then hat's off, if not...

you really have to address this as if you were talking to a four year old! (I am not stupid, only haven't used this stuff before, so please be partient)
I really would appreciate it if you could send me a PM as it would help me save face/Kreng Jai, as I am sure to be embarresed by my total stupidity with this!
Otherwise, I will nod my head smile and lie pretending I understood everything and secretley have a non fuctioning modem that I would (for the lack of face) be too shy to discuss!

Not being a Kreng Jai Twat- What is GUI??? Something interface? and, beforef going down the path of no return (not that I don't trust you) is there any way I can backup my latest settings ..you know, just in case you destroy my router! or hack into it and fire off a few nuclear warheads!

----------


## baldrick

> I really would appreciate it if you could send me a PM as it would help me save face/Kreng Jai


but , this can help some one else without having to explain it all again - much better  :Very Happy:  - forget the face bullshit , we all had to learn the basics at the start




just a little dribble to explain somme things

your dlink is a modem + router/switch/wireless access point.

the wireless access point and the switch ( 4 LAN ports ) are bridged together and can be routed to the WAN port .

the chinese billion unit ( we will need an exact manuf and model for later to get it working the way you really want it ) is a modem + router.

so as you had it before - the telephone connection is controlled by the modem part of the billion unit and then routing is done between that side and the LAN port side . the LAN port side operates a DHCP server ( hands out IP addresses , subnet info and gateway info in the specified range ) to any computer that askes on the LAN side. it also does NAT ( network address translation ) for packets/requests form the LAN side ( your computers ) - but to open a port on the outside ( the telephone line side ) to listen and to pass anythng that arrives at that port to a computer and port on the inside you need to set the forwarding.

the same as above happens on your dlink also between the WAN port and the LAN/wifi bridge/switch.

so you would have had to port forward twice to enable the packets arriveing at the port on the telephone line side were forwarded to the port on the computer you wanted them at.

now as we are not using the WAN on the dlink , only using the LAN/wifi side you will only have to forward across the modem.
though using UPnP ( it is an option in most torrent clients ) the computer on the LAN can tell the modem to automatically open/listen/forward.

----------


## baldrick

ok - I just read your post - I will start again slowly

give me a little time to type


from your computer that is connected to the LAN port of the dlink you should be able to open up a web browser ( internet explorer is probably best ) and type in http://192.168.1.1 and should get a username / password screen - this is the web GUI config for your dlink

confirm you are able to access the dlink config

now what we want to do is to change the LAN address of the dlink so it will not conflict with the LAN address of the modem - they are both probably 192.168.1.1 - so I suggest you change the dlink to 192.168.1.250

and you need to turn off the DHCP server running on the Dlink as the modem will be running a DHCP server also and you should not have 2 running ont he same network.

after you have changed the Dlink LAn address to 192.168.1.250 , you will have to put that address in the browser to get back to the config pages

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> I really would appreciate it if you could send me a PM as it would help me save face/Kreng Jai
> 
> 
> but , this can help some one else without having to explain it all again - much better  - forget the face bullshit , we all had to learn the basics at the start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I thought I was really clever just getting the bastard to work!
Then along comes Baldrick!

I need some help, but honestly, not tonight, if I touch anything tonight it will break!

Can I talk to you tomorrow? or can you send me a PM? and, do you think it will significantly speed things up or not (not doubting your ability, only that of TOT)

----------


## Missismiggins

> ok - I just read your post - I will start again slowly
> 
> give me a little time to type
> 
> 
> from your computer that is connected to the LAN port of the dlink you should be able to open up a web browser ( internet explorer is probably best ) and type in http://192.168.1.1 and should get a username / password screen - this is the web GUI config for your dlink
> 
> confirm you are able to access the dlink config


Yes, Mr. Dipshit can do this!
go on! Mr. Dipshit went into the advanced settings and typed in the port for BIT Torrent, 13950 or whatever, it came back with some shit about a subnet address, then I discovered I needed to enter my own computers address, 199....and the rest.

Basically I entered Bit torrent as the program, my PC address, the IP in the other slot, and it still refuses to accept the port as open!

Please be gentle, I am a virgin

----------


## baldrick

ok tomorrow it is

the best way to get it set up is to set the modem up as a pure bridge and then use your dlink to control the ADSL PPPoE connection via its WAN port

this is all very easy really , just need to do things in the right order
but when you have physical access to the devices it is not a big issue - only when you are thousands of kilometers fromm the devices and you make a sequence mistake taht locks you out that it becomes painful - but you will not have this problem

will sort it out with you tomorrow - just get the make and model of the modem so we can google the usernames and passwords required to config it how you need it


set bittorrent up after you have your network sorted  :Very Happy:  - tomorrow

ok - need to take mar sarm car for a hop, sniff and piss - later

----------


## Missismiggins

> ok tomorrow it is
> 
> the best way to get it set up is to set the modem up as a pure bridge and then use your dlink to control the ADSL PPPoE connection via its WAN port
> 
> this is all very easy really , just need to do things in the right order
> but when you have physical access to the devices it is not a big issue - only when you are thousands of kilometers fromm the devices and you make a sequence mistake taht locks you out that it becomes painful - but you will not have this problem
> 
> will sort it out with you tomorrow - just get the make and model of the modem so we can google the usernames and passwords required to config it how you need it
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your help, it's just not feasible for me to go fucking around with anything after a few beers, it will only end in disaster, besides, I managed to get "Mommy loves Monster Cocks" streaming tonight, so...is it monster cocks and mommy or a headache with a router!

Thanks Baldrick! I mean it, hope we can talk tomorrow...but now.. it's back to "Monster Cocks" It makes me feel a bit innadequate!

----------


## baldrick

let me know when you are up and about.

the way you want it set up physically in the end is the way you originally set it up - but to make it work efficiently configurations need to be changed first

the first step is probably to get comfortable and familiar with the configuration of you dlink using a web browser - use internet explorer to do this as it is likely to work correctly with the config interface.

on the computer plugged into the LAN port , open up a internet explorer window and type in http://192.168.0.1  - ( it may be 192.168.1.1 ) - and you should be confronted with a login page asking for user / pass , try    admin / admin  as that is a normal default.

it then should take you to a overview page to enable you to configure your router - have a poke around , as long as you do not save ( there will be a save button on each page ) you will not change anything , so just have a look and get yourself familiar where some things are.




also get hold of the piece of paper from TOT or whoever your ISP is which has your username and password - maybe you might want to put it in a text file and send it to your gmail account so you can then allow the dog to eat the paper.

----------


## Missismiggins

> let me know when you are up and about.
> 
> the way you want it set up physically in the end is the way you originally set it up - but to make it work efficiently configurations need to be changed first
> 
> the first step is probably to get comfortable and familiar with the configuration of you dlink using a web browser - use internet explorer to do this as it is likely to work correctly with the config interface.
> 
> on the computer plugged into the LAN port , open up a internet explorer window and type in http://192.168.0.1  - ( it may be 192.168.1.1 ) - and you should be confronted with a login page asking for user / pass , try    admin / admin  as that is a normal default.
> 
> it then should take you to a overview page to enable you to configure your router - have a poke around , as long as you do not save ( there will be a save button on each page ) you will not change anything , so just have a look and get yourself familiar where some things are.
> ...



Morning!
Ok, thanks for the help - the router and modem are on separate IP,s the router is on 192.168.0.1 and the modem is on 192.168.1.1, so that's a start I guess!
Lead me onward.....

----------


## baldrick

ok - the modem LAN port is 192.168.1.1 and it will be running a DHCP server handing out 192.168.1.x addresses - if you look on the status page of the dlink you will see that its WAN port has been assigned an address 192.168.1.x.

now the dlink LAN is on 192.168.0.1 and also running a DHCP server handing out 192.168.0.x addresses - your computer LAN address will be 192.168.0.x - I am guessing the computer is on auto assign IP address.

but because first what we want to do is put the Dlink LAN and the modem LAN together we need to give the dlink LAN a 192.168.1.x address and then turn of the dlink DHCP server ( as we will be using the modems DHCP server to auto assign any addresses )

so locate on the dlink config page where it is assigned 192.168.0.1 for its LAN and change it to 192.168.1.250 ( I use 250 as it is way up the top of the range - top being 254 - so it is unlikely to be conflicting with anything ) , then also locate the checkbox which says enable DHCP server and un check the box , then save

then connect the modem to the dlink LAN ( not WAN ) and you might have to disable -> enable the computer LAN ethernet adapter so it can recieve a new IP address from the modem DHCP server. even unplug and replug the LAN cable might renew.

now you should find to access the config page of the dlink you will need to type 192.168.1.250 into the browser address bar.

let me know how you get on with this

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dynamic IP
> ...


no doubt baldrick will get to this and other mysteries in due course ......... :Smile:

----------


## Missismiggins

> ok - the modem LAN port is 192.168.1.1 and it will be running a DHCP server handing out 192.168.1.x addresses - if you look on the status page of the dlink you will see that its WAN port has been assigned an address 192.168.1.x.
> 
> now the dlink LAN is on 192.168.0.1 and also running a DHCP server handing out 192.168.0.x addresses - your computer LAN address will be 192.168.0.x - I am guessing the computer is on auto assign IP address.
> 
> but because first what we want to do is put the Dlink LAN and the modem LAN together we need to give the dlink LAN a 192.168.1.x address and then turn of the dlink DHCP server ( as we will be using the modems DHCP server to auto assign any addresses )
> 
> so locate on the dlink config page where it is assigned 192.168.0.1 for its LAN and change it to 192.168.1.250 ( I use 250 as it is way up the top of the range - top being 254 - so it is unlikely to be conflicting with anything ) , then also locate the checkbox which says enable DHCP server and un check the box , then save
> 
> then connect the modem to the dlink LAN ( not WAN ) and you might have to disable -> enable the computer LAN ethernet adapter so it can recieve a new IP address from the modem DHCP server. even unplug and replug the LAN cable might renew.
> ...


Think I know what you mean - will have a go at changing them when I get through the current download, thanks for that!

----------


## Missismiggins

OK, I changed the settings to 192.168.1.250 and disabled the dhcp server, when I reboot, I cannot access anything, the web based ROM cannot be acessed at all with the new address - tried 3 or four times and every time I have to do a hard reset.

----------


## baldrick

ok - you reboot  ? what ? or do you mean save ?

the LAN of your computer will still have its old 192.168.0.x IP that it got from the Dlink , now you want to renew it so it receives one from the modem -a 192.168.1.x address to bring it into line with the rest of the addresses - you can do this by just disabling it then enabling it.

----------


## Missismiggins

> ok - you reboot  ? what ? or do you mean save ?
> 
> the LAN of your computer will still have its old 192.168.0.x IP that it got from the Dlink , now you want to renew it so it receives one from the modem -a 192.168.1.x address to bring it into line with the rest of the addresses - you can do this by just disabling it then enabling it.



See, I told you this wouldn't be easy! OK, got what you mean, will give it another go and get back to you, Thanks! (Strangely though today it's flying along, its downloading some software at over 80KB/s)

----------


## Missismiggins

OK, tried again, after I rebooted the modem I disabled the network connection and re enabled it, still no joy, same problem as before.

I then tried the windows "repair" option that tried to restore the IP address, but it was unable to that either!

So I had to reset it again!

Now I notice I have a second LAN connection "Microsoft TV/Video Connection" any idea what that is? Could it be something to do with a webcam or similar?

----------


## baldrick

this is going to have to wait miggins - my phone line has gone down so I have only the mobile phone connection and am low on credit

----------


## Missismiggins

> this is going to have to wait miggins - my phone line has gone down so I have only the mobile phone connection and am low on credit



No worries, I am running OK at the minute, so thanks for your help, it is interesting stuff this!

Need to get a book or two to read up on the subject.

Hope your lines are up and running soon!

----------

